# Brushed Motor Comm Sticks



## tuftiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone know who still makes/sells the comm sticks for brushed motors?

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

The only one I know of is called a" rock chip spot sander"
I picked one up a few years ago at a Dupont automotive paint supplier. It is basicly like the fiberglass one parma & trinity used to sell.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

What works better than the old comm sticks is a micro fibre cleaning brush from Radio Shack. It's about the diameter of a motor brush but probably has 1000 microfiber strands that clean. These also work great on Deans or and electrical connection you want to clean.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

NCFRC said:


> What works better than the old comm sticks is a micro fibre cleaning brush from Radio Shack. It's about the diameter of a motor brush but probably has 1000 microfiber strands that clean. These also work great on Deans or and electrical connection you want to clean.


Thanks I'll have to check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## tuftiger (Jan 2, 2007)

*comm stick*



TOM MAR said:


> Thanks I'll have to check it out.:thumbsup:


Thanks guys for the input

Paul


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

NCFRC said:


> What works better than the old comm sticks is a micro fibre cleaning brush from Radio Shack. It's about the diameter of a motor brush but probably has 1000 microfiber strands that clean. These also work great on Deans or and electrical connection you want to clean.


Hey, Do you have a part # for that ?

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Try these
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fiberglass-Clea...932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e7316a44

http://cgi.ebay.com/FIBREGLASS-PENC..._Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item33673d2af7

Trinty sold a similiar product and so did radio Shack


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

heres one too http://http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=256


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

race71 said:


> heres one too http://http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=256


:thumbsup:

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=256 
Some automotive refinishing supplies sell these as the rock chip sanders.


----------

